# True Edge Transfers



## Dust19 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello,
Does anyone know how Trimark Sportswear does their new True edge transfers? 
I would love to be able to do this. 
It apparently looks and feels like soft hand screen print but is digitally printed.

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Guylaine (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello, I am wondering the same question. I tried some paper form stahls and it did not work. I am interesting of finding our more about true edge transfer and also the infusion method from Trimark.
If someone knows about those two process please contact me or write a bit about it. Thanks in advancde
GV


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Part 2 of 4: The Explanation of True Edge Transfer

https://www.linkedin.com/today/post...-2-of-4-the-explanation-of-true-edge-transfer


----------



## Guylaine (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you very much for the link. I have checked it. I am searching to do such kind of transfer but as per yet I have not found anything like it. Do you know where I shall get more information. We buy from trimark but when I have small quantity I would like to be able to print it myself.
Thank you in advance
GV


----------



## shawnmarko (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks like a standard screen print transfer we all have been doing for years... just re-branding the name with a lot of smoke and mirrors...


----------



## Rockford (Jan 18, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but i have yet to hear of any real explanation for true edge transfers. definitely not plastisol transfers. Wonder if they are litho transfers?? Would really like to know.


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

I am not sure how standard screen print transfer are made but I assume its multiple screens creating the image as I thought this edge transfer sounded like it was printed... Again I am unsure of how standard screen print transfers are made. but this edge transfer look s cool. 

Cant wait to do some research on it


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

True edge transfers are made with oki data white toner led printers. I just bought one it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 18, 2010)

Are you using Forever transfer paper with that printer? if so, Im not sure that's what True Edge transfers are. If you have ever seen a sample of a True edge transfer, they have a much softer, flexible feel than any laser or led transfer Ive ever seen.


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

Im not sure which paper they are using but it is definitely laser printed. Maybe the wow paper. And probably made with a rip for a better hand.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 18, 2010)

You could be right however I though all those rip programs really do is create tiny perforations in the transfer but the substrate doesnt really change. These True Edge things have very fine text and an almost rubbery feel. Ive been hounding my reps about it for several months and an unnamed Stahls/TransferExpress rep at the recent Atlanta show suggested it sounds an awful lot like a Litho transfer which would explain the 4 color process and expensive setup fees Trimark asks for. Litho requires that the under base and adhesive is screen printed on. If this is correct then its really not a digital process at all.


----------



## ArferMo (Jul 18, 2010)

WoW adhesive paper is screen printed ;-)


----------



## bbuffkin08 (Dec 19, 2011)

I went to the website but couldn't figure out how to get pricing on the true edge....does anyone have pricing?


Rockford said:


> Are you using Forever transfer paper with that printer? if so, Im not sure that's what True Edge transfers are. If you have ever seen a sample of a True edge transfer, they have a much softer, flexible feel than any laser or led transfer Ive ever seen.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 18, 2010)

if you log in with your vendor code each product shows the decorated running charge. However on the product page it says decoration can not be ordered online. You have email them a PO with your decoration options and artwork. Thats when they hit you with the setup fee. If you have a wholesale account with them your rep would supply you with a decoration price list.


----------

